# hi, im wally frm malaysia



## wallo22 (Oct 19, 2005)

hi im new here just signed up. urmmm i have a stray cat i found on the street here in malaysia.....i found him at abt 3-4 weeks old and have had him for 7 months now..so he should be abt 8 months. urm.......i dont know wht type of cat he is...but i have put up pictures in the "meet my kitty" forum and in the gallery aswell.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, I saw your kitty's pictures. He's adorable! What is his name?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard :!:


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi I'm Kat and have 4 adorable kitties!


----------



## wallo22 (Oct 19, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> Yes, I saw your kitty's pictures. He's adorable! What is his name?
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


urmmm when i brought him home...i was not thinking permanent...just feed him a bit and nurse him back to health...so didnt name him....he got used to being called kitty...so now just call him kitty.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome tp the cat forum


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

wallo22 said:


> lymekaps said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I saw your kitty's pictures. He's adorable! What is his name?
> ...


Well when you give him a name tell us ^_^ Also welcome!

-HEYHWA


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember I used to give names to my fish and called them by their breed names! hehe


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Big welcome to you and kitty


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia


----------

